# In need of a durable spray on wheel sealant.



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Check out TDG Rasberry Wheel Seal, super easy to apply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

As above Andy super easy on off and can also use it when wheels have been rinsed.It keeps brake dust off much better than raceglaze.Also smells very good and a little goes a long way
Code tdg10 for discount


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

raceglaze nano wheel 2 layers will give you 6 months and easy to use  just spray it on, leave a few mins then buff and 1h later do another layer
whats the durability on tdg raspberry guys?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Haven't had a chance to properly assess durability, but Carchem Alloy wheel armour is a doddle to use and cheap too

Atm still going well

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=389379

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

I've been using TDG, got to say I'm not that impressed.


----------



## Eric the Red (Sep 14, 2010)

Not mentioned a lot on here anymore but a couple coats of optiseal always works well


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Marcwithac said:


> I've been using TDG, got to say I'm not that impressed.


Can we ask why? I've also been using it instead of my Prima wheel seal and Raceglaze and find it really good and simple to use. I spray it and jet wash it off now that its got a couple of layers on.


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Haven't had a chance to properly assess durability, but Carchem Alloy wheel armour is a doddle to use and cheap too
> 
> Atm still going well
> 
> ...


I got some of this based on your review. Yet to try it yet though. :thumb:


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

nicks16v said:


> Can we ask why? I've also been using it instead of my Prima wheel seal and Raceglaze and find it really good and simple to use. I spray it and jet wash it off now that its got a couple of layers on.


Just doesn't seem to make much of a difference, maybe I'm expecting too much. I've also yet to find a wheel cleaner that cleans the wheels without removing the TDG. Either that or it's already failed before I clean them again.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use auto glanz alkalloy diluted 10-1 and it cleans well with my wheel woolie and doesnt remove the race glaze nano wheel seal


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Not sure about durability, but I applied about 5 weeks ago and it's still going strong. I'll update when it starts to fail! I wouldn't mind trying out the RaceGlaze stuff though it seems a good product!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

JayMac said:


> Not sure about durability, but I applied about 5 weeks ago and it's still going strong. I'll update when it starts to fail! I wouldn't mind trying out the RaceGlaze stuff though it seems a good product!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does yours continue to bead like when first applied?


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Yea still beads well, before applying and after decon, I wiped down with eraser then used TDG so maybe that has helped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

JayMac said:


> Yea still beads well, before applying and after decon, I wiped down with eraser then used TDG so maybe that has helped?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It may be my wheel cleaner needs further diluting or I may just use ph shampoo as I'm not seeing results like others are so far.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just another suggestion to throw into the mix. Recently tried Wowo's Crystal Sealant as a dedicated wheel sealant and very impressed compared to traditional wheel wax/sealants. Spray this onto a foam applicator, 1 squirt will do the face and another for between the spokes then remove instantly. Comes off easily, buffs up nicely, leaves the wheels feeling very slick and they bead brilliantly after application. 

Fraser reckons one layer cleaned regularly with shampoo will see 6 months from 1 coat. Every bit as good on glass and paint work also.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

steve_07 said:


> It may be my wheel cleaner needs further diluting or I may just use ph shampoo as I'm not seeing results like others are so far.


That would probably solve your problem mate, all I use is ph shampoo on my wheels!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Agreed with the above - shouldn't need any wheel cleaner, just your normal soap


----------



## Marcwithac (Jul 29, 2015)

Think I may have to retract my previous statement. Just have the car a quick wash in the rain- wheel seal still doing it's job. Jet washed the wheels off first (which I wouldn't normally do) the snow foamed them and brushed. Rinsed off and they look lovely and still beading. Quick wipe with soap soap and done. 
Think my wheel cleaner is far stronger than if realised, may have to find something more suitable...


----------

